# Cardio before workouts



## Imthedaddy (Nov 23, 2021)

This was an interesting new study. Moderate cardio is thought to grow different muscles targeted for workout afterward (treadmill first then workout arms).  May not apply to “partner cardio” sessions as that makes you wanna cuddle. 😛









						Cardio Before Weight Lifting May Help Boost Muscle (Published 2021)
					

Twenty minutes of cycling may prime muscles in the arms to grow more while lifting.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## eazy (Nov 23, 2021)

link to the study


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Nov 23, 2021)

Study says absolutely nothing about whether cardio before lifting boosts muscle. It points to some different molecular signals being activated and then you have to do a lot of reaching from there to get to "may help boost muscle". Oh, and it's acute. Garbage pile.

Tiring yourself out with cardio before lifting is fucking stupid, under all circumstances, because regardless of what cardio may bring to the table of muscle growth - it will never, ever, be more than what lifting itself brings to the table. 

You want to target muscles in different ways? Use different movements. Keep the cardio for what it's designed for (tiny boost to fat loss efforts, improving cardiovascular health).


----------



## galantra (Nov 24, 2021)

I seen another article that suggest doing cardio before workout is better than post workout as well. So many studies so many different components of it all. Just think everyone reacts different. 
For myself pre cardio was a way to get my cardio in and warm myself up. I do have endurance during my workout. So unsure what works for me may not work for another


----------



## eazy (Nov 24, 2021)

galantra said:


> another article that suggest doing cardio before workout is better than post workout as well


I'd like to know what the people who do this look like.

None of the people I want to look like do this.


----------



## CJ (Nov 24, 2021)

You're never going to be as good at something if you're tired/fatigued vs coming in fresh. (except maybe naps)

Goal of lifting weights is about having the best workout you can.

Cardio is simply burning calories to aid in fat loss, or hitting a specific HR if actually working the cardiovascular system is the goal.

So why risk having a subpar workout by doing cardio first?


----------



## galantra (Nov 24, 2021)

I get what you mean but I been doing this way for over a decade. Can also be a genetic factor as well but I am 260-240 through out the year myself I just know what works for myself 

Let understand I’m not doing crazy style of cardio just simple low impact 15-20min  and 30-40 when I am trying to lean out. 

Could I lift heavier possibly but my work outs  I’m not power lifting but do hit heavy lifts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eazy (Nov 24, 2021)

galantra said:


> I been doing this way for over a decade


Your body, your experiment. doing what you like is best.


galantra said:


> Can also be a genetic factor


explain please what genetics have to do with this


galantra said:


> Could I lift heavier possibly but my work outs I’m not power lifting but do hit heavy lifts


please give me the rundown of your last training session.


----------



## galantra (Nov 24, 2021)

So I will give a example of todays work out, 

20 min stairmaster
Followed by chest and back today 


pull up and incline machine press :
8 set 12 reps / incline weight( from 90lb up to 410lb) 

Incline dumbbell and dumbbell rows :
8x 12reps starting with 55 and up each set by 10

Machine press and rows:

5x 10 reps 
Equally heavy 

Close grip press and curls :

6x15 reps 
Light weight


----------



## galantra (Nov 24, 2021)

Also just saying what works for me I’m not swearing this is the golden rule just saying how I been about lifting and routines for myself


----------



## Test_subject (Nov 24, 2021)

I really don’t see the advantage over doing cardio after weights. 

You do you, but this seems like a worse way to program.


----------



## CJ (Nov 24, 2021)

galantra said:


> I get what you mean but I been doing this way for over a decade. Can also be a genetic factor as well but I am 260-240 through out the year myself I just know what works for myself
> 
> Let understand I’m not doing crazy style of cardio just simple low impact 15-20min  and 30-40 when I am trying to lean out.





galantra said:


> Could I lift heavier possibly but my work outs  I’m not power lifting but do hit heavy lifts




So you are saying what I'm saying, but simply ignoring it ...your workout is not as good as it could be because you are doing your cardio first.

And your cardio will be just as good, if not better, if you do it after your workout.

🤷‍♂️🤷‍♂️🤷‍♂️


----------



## snake (Nov 24, 2021)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Tiring yourself out with cardio before lifting is fucking stupid


Let's add dangerous.


----------

